# excelsior bike



## kdietz (Apr 15, 2014)

here are some pic of a Excersior bike i picked up, it has one wooden wheel and one steel one. 
se # B2732
ANY INFO WOULD BE HELPFUL
thanks


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 15, 2014)

great bike.its from circa 1920 -/+.did you get the bike out of nebraska? i would leave it as is.


----------



## kdietz (Apr 15, 2014)

yes it came out of Nebraska complete with the tag from Hastings, dont plan on restoring it just fixing it up and making it ride able


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 15, 2014)

that's what i would do just leave as is and make a rider out of it.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 15, 2014)

*Motobike*

Red with green darts? Clean it and ride it love them motobikes


----------



## gwad1970 (Apr 17, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my 1919...I LOVE the motos too!


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 17, 2014)

*looks good*

what type of wax did you use? i need a couple of cans of this black wax ?


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 18, 2014)

*Motobike*

That's a great looking bike


----------



## spomalley86 (Apr 20, 2014)

What kind of wheels do you have on that beauty? I have a couple 1920s riders but I'm looking for a wheelset with that similar profile.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great examples! One is Schwinn and the other is Michigan City Deluxe not Schwinn. Love your bike, You could do a painted and distressed set of velocity rims and some new tires laced to some era correct New Departure hubs. Keep the original wheels in tact so the bike can be original again if needed.


----------



## spomalley86 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the good info! I have to order a few sets of those rims
Best regards, 
Sean


----------

